# red 'birds, four generations



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i've had this Artin Firebird body for a while now. wheelbase is right for Tyco short or AFX long, and it would actually clip onto an HP7 chassis, but the mounts placed the chassis too far forward in the body so the wheels hit the fronts of the wheel wells. i finally got around to doing something with it: took a junk HP7 chassis, cut new mounting slots in the sides of the chassis ahead of the original ones, snapped a new motor in and scavenged wheels and axles from a 440X2, and voila. it occurred to me then that i now have all 4 generations of Firebird in HO scale...










i guess i could have an even bigger family picture if I dug out some AFX and AW Firebirds...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

You got 'em covered -rick :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That's one nice flock!

-Paul


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!


Wes


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very Nice set of birds! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

My favorites are the '78 tyco and the '67 tjet


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You should see if you can carve this one out of the Tyco Camaro:











or this one:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> You should see if you can carve this one out of the Tyco Camaro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what year are those?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> what year are those?


depends what year Camaro they started with...

Google Image search: camaro firebird conversion

--rick


----------

